
Is it legal for a landlord to invite the media into a killer's home? - tomcam
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/now/media/216959-cnn-landlord-san-bernardino-shooter-killer-shooter
======
tomcam
Only one lawyer seemed to understand the question or take it seriously(answer:
not legal under California tenant law but the deceased lack rights).

